# Need help with algae



## Bikepainter (Sep 23, 2007)

I've got this dark green carpet forming on the bottom of my 29g and my pleco and ramshorn snail will not touch it.....I'm not sure what to do to deal with it....any ideas?

The only dosing I do is a 1/2 tsp of Flourish and a 1/4 tsp of Flourish iron once a week......lights run 12 hours a day, and they consist of a 24" 5500k NO flourescent and a 6500k compact lamp rated at 15 watts but is suppose to be equal to 60watts.

Any help would be appreciated....thanks.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Back photoperiod off a couple of hours - see if that helps. You might also consider adding Excel...


----------



## Bikepainter (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I run DIY CO2.....should I still use Excel?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Congratz, you have Blue Green Algae. 
You should:
Shorten your light period
Remove as much as possible manually
You could:
Increase flow to the area
Buy red cherry or amano shrimp


----------



## Bikepainter (Sep 23, 2007)

NoSvOrAx said:


> Congratz, you have Blue Green Algae.
> You should:
> Shorten your light period
> Remove as much as possible manually
> ...


I've been curious about adding some shrimp....this might be just the excuse I need...hehehe....my only concern is what will the 7 Tiger barbs in my tank do to them?? Can I successfully keep barbs and shrimp together?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I suggest removing as much of the algae as you can by hand (it is blue green algae - cyanobacteria). Then bury the rest of it by turning over part of the substrate. It will quickly die and vanish in the dark under the top layer of substrate.


----------

